# Hello



## sarikeen (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I can't wait to get to know all of you ladies  My name is Sarah, i'm a 23 y/o stay at home momma who is into all things beauty. I also just recently started a youtube channel and I'm so excited I finally did it. I've been wanting to for literally years. I've also been lurking at this website for years but i'm ready to join in on the fun!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I am soo excited!!


----------



## anne082 (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sarah


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome  Great to have ya...


----------



## AngieM (Sep 17, 2012)

:specktrawelcome:


----------

